# How do I cope with this



## elmo (Jun 21, 2010)

My wife left me after 6 years and my world has fell apart. We have 2 children one 4 year old son and a step-daughter I inhereted by marriage age 13. I built a life, a home and loved my family dearly. During the temporary hearing, I agreed to give her the home in order to have every other week with the children and agreed to pay half the bills. I agreed to do this because I was in shock and really thought she might want to work things out. I can't believe this is happening to me. I have nothing now and constantly think about her and the children and have a million questions why? She is 32 and had a radical hysterectomy a year ago and seemingly her personality began to change. She treats me like a stranger now and is so angry and resentful toward me. I didn't make this decision, she did. I begged and pleaded with her. It's as if she thinks the "grass is greener on the other side." I've never been abusive in anyway or neglectful of the family and have constantly shown love and affection. Now I have nothing but the clothes on my back and have been forced to move in with my parents until this divorce thing is over. How do you cope? Why is this happening? Please someone give me some knowledge.


----------



## stbxhmaybe (Apr 29, 2010)

There is not sure way but to let time take it's course and find strength from whatever entity you can. It can be god, friends, relatives, yourself, a hobby the point is to weather the storm because there is no magic wand that will take away all the pain in a matter of days.

I have been there and I know how much it hurts, I know the pain and anxiety, depression and the absence of a will to live and carry on. Don't worry, little by little things will start to matter again but you need time and work on yourself, try anything and everything. Therapy, self-help books, meditation, exercise, a hobbie, you name it, every single thing you try will give you something and at least will take away the pain for a little while until you become a whole again. 

Have hope and be strong, this is the hardest situation you may have to face in your life but you have the strength to weather it and survive. You will...


----------

